# Film Warning : Kung Fu Panda 2



## Iman (Oct 11, 2007)

Just seen this, lots of messages about how was abandoned by 'real' parents (panda) and how the peacock in it was left by his parents 'because they hated him' .....when in actual fact they gave him up and then killed themselves over it because they were so sad about it!!   Also other messages though-out about how panda's parents didnt love him and he now has a 'hole in his soul' because of it...etc..

Watch out! Shame, because it's brilliant, very funny in places.

Does have some positive messages about how duck who adopted him is fantastic, loves him as his own, and he achieves great things etc but still all the same I would say be careful, it gets a bit dark in places and would raise a lot of questions and confusion especially for little ones.


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

yikes, def sounds like one to avoid for my DD who is especially sensitive..Madagascar was a major trauma when the boxes fell off the boat because they were all separated  
thanks for the tip off
kj x


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Thanks for the warning Iman.  Does anyone else feel like this is happening more and more in childrens films?  Or Maybe i'm just more aware of it now   
Despicable me was about adoption too, Madagascar 2 is about Alex finding his parents and where he came from, Tangled someone metioned about on here, Even Nemo he gets seperated from his dad


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2011)

Lots of films have children not with birth parents (Annie, Free Willy, Sound of Music) but we find them a useful place to start discussions about being adopted and what it means.  

Bop


----------

